# **Blue Brown Smokey FOTD**



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 12, 2005)

**Sorry my face is so shimmery in the sunlight, that's what I get for using a Skinfinish!**

So this is like my favorite FOTD in the world. I was going to post a tutorial on this look too, since Blue Brown is so hard to work w/ for some people, but I just didn't have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll go over what I did though to get this look.

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC Gold Deposit Skinfinish

Lips: Milani Glossy Tubes in Shimmering Glow (LOOOOVE)

Eyes: WnW Cream e/s for base, Black Tied e/s, Blue Brown pigment, Black Track fluidliner, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Here's what I did:
I applied my cream e/s as a base, letting it dry on my finger for five seconds so it is tacky and easier to apply. Then, I applied a dark wash of BlackTied e/s.  This black base will help conteract the red in Blue Brown.  Then, I loaded my brush up with Blue Brown and I applied it thickly over the black base. Then, I blended up into the crease so a little red showed through. Then, I applied some Covergirl face powder to my browbone (lol I really did) so that the focus of the look is on the lid.  Then, I applied a thin line of Blacktrack fluidliner and topped the look off with mascara (whew!). Hope this helps! Nooooow the pics


----------



## pompoms6921 (Nov 12, 2005)

this is gorgeous and im so jealous of your skin!!


----------



## Neptune870 (Nov 12, 2005)

blue brown looks AMAAAAAAAAZING!!!! I must get a sample of this


and you of course are gorgeous as always


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 12, 2005)

*blue-brown eyes*

Wunderful look. I like this color.






  see my eyes, left eye.*lol*

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...3&userid=14972


----------



## User67 (Nov 12, 2005)

I now must own Blue Brown pigment! Just beautiful!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisantiss* 
_Wunderful look. I like this color.






  see my eyes, left eye.*lol*

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...3&userid=14972_

 
OMG! We match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I like this color too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I've never met anyone with the same thing before


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

This is just lovely! thanks for the blue brown black tied trick too!


----------



## adorkable (Nov 12, 2005)

I just got some blue brown pigment the other day in the 5 color holiday set and now I have GOT to try that look! I love it!


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

very beautiful! I'm so loving that pigment


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Nov 12, 2005)

beautiful Ash!


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 12, 2005)

No apologies!!!! That is friggin gorgeous!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW I just got Blue Brown and was thinking about getting rid of it.  I HAVE to try this!!!  I LOVE IT!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 13, 2005)

ugh this is sickning! (in a good way) Blue Brown looks gorgeously sexy on you! I wear that pigment everyday its my favorite! and that juicy lipgloss is pretty on you.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 13, 2005)

blue brown looks great on you!


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 13, 2005)

You look awesome, I love it!


----------



## KJam (Nov 13, 2005)

I love this look! Blue brown is such a great pigment!


----------



## llucidity (Nov 13, 2005)

Your eyes are really unique! You have half a green/brown eye?


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow...that looks so good on you...especially since i hear so many bad things about Blue Brown. Ive really been thinking about getting the Temptations pigment set too....


----------



## Lollie (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks stunning again! It's a pity you didn't have the time to do a tutorial!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 13, 2005)

OMG Thats soooooooooooooooo perfect!!One of my Faves


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 13, 2005)

Love the eyes.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm sorry, I'll try to do a tutorial over Thanksgiving


----------



## Bianca (Nov 13, 2005)

I love it! You can get away with any color!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 13, 2005)

MUST..BUY...BLUE-BROWN!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks awesome!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies! Seriously, Blue Brown get's a bad rep! It's so unique! Looks great on lips too (like a brick red color)


----------



## lover* (Nov 13, 2005)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## user4 (Nov 13, 2005)

i love the lips and i love that 4th pic... u look sooo model like!!! gorgeous!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 14, 2005)

Gorgeous!! I love Blue Brown and wear it a lot. It looks so striking with your eyes and I'm glad to see someone else proudly wearing this colour.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_Gorgeous!! I love Blue Brown and wear it a lot. It looks so striking with your eyes and I'm glad to see someone else proudly wearing this colour._

 
Yaaaay! Thanks so much!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 14, 2005)

Love the blue brown, so hot on you!


----------



## sherrence (Nov 14, 2005)

Blue Brown is definitely your color!  Thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 14, 2005)

What a beauty! I'm so glad you did a quickie-tutorial because I'm going to try this. The blending is empeccable, and you look lovely.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_What a beauty! I'm so glad you did a quickie-tutorial because I'm going to try this. The blending is empeccable, and you look lovely._

 
Yay! Post pics when you try it! Thank you and thanks everyone!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Joke (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, isn't that amazing!


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Noo it's awesome Ash!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 5, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 5, 2006)

awesome!!


----------



## gaishell (May 23, 2010)

blue brown pigment..
And I like lipgloss..Is it sticky? Still haven't try it..


----------



## moonlit (May 24, 2010)

this looks hot!!!! want a tutorial


----------



## toxicglitter (May 28, 2010)

i looove the color. the red in blue brown is the only thing i dont like about it. same goes with club eyeshadow...and twofaced "label whore".   but other than that looooooooooooove. one of my favorite colors.


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

Your eyes are stunning!!!!! very nice looks!


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 31, 2010)

I love it! the blue brown makes your eyes POP


----------

